# (Suche) Firmware Update für Gigaset SE105 dsl/cable



## iRaptor (29. Juni 2010)

*(Suche) Firmware Update für Gigaset SE105 dsl/cable*

Hallo, 

ich suche, wie der Titel schon sagt, nach einem Firmware Update für den Siemens Gigaset SE105 dsl/cable WLAN Router. 
Auf der Seite von Gigaset ist der Router nicht mehr aufgelistet, und bei Google finde ich auch nichts Positives.
Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand helfen.
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

Lg


----------



## mattinator (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Suche) Firmware Update für Gigaset SE105 dsl/cable*

Das ware die letzte Firmware, die ich bei Siemens gefunden hatte. Das originale Archiv war eine selbstentpackende .exe, die hier nicht hochladbar ist. Unbedingt die Anleitungen lesen, da zwei unterschiedliche Hardware-Versionen des Gerätes existieren.


----------

